# BMX- Renntermine 2013



## Funsports_Z (19. Januar 2013)

*BMX Renntermine 2013*


*BMX-Bundesliga 2013:*

*

*


*Erlangen*

*04./05. Mai 2013*


*Kolbermoor*

*25/26. Mai 2013*


*Vechta*

*29./30, Juni 2013*


*Bremen*

*24./25. August 2013*


*Herzoogenaurach*

*21./22. September 2013*


*Deutsche BMX-Meisterschaft 2013:*

*

*

*Ingersheim (BaWü)*

*05.07  07.07.2013*


*Nord-Cup 2013:*


*Ahnatal*

*11./12.05.2013*


*Vechta*

*02.06.2013*


*Zeven   
Landesverbandsmeisterschaften der Nordverbände
*
*09.06.2013*


*Zeven *

*01.09.2013*


*Bielefeld*

*08.09.2013*


*Bremen*

*29.09.2013*


*Vechta*

*06. oder 13.10.2013*


----------



## PhatBiker (19. Januar 2013)

ha, ach ja, die lieben Termine . . .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Funsports_Z (2. Februar 2013)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> ha, ach ja, die lieben Termine . . .



...und wird noch netter
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...






wird zu unserer großen Freude von unseren beiden Läufen berichten.


----------



## Funsports_Z (13. Februar 2013)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> *BMX Renntermine 2013*
> 
> *Zeven
> Landesverbandsmeisterschaften der Nordverbände
> ...


----------

